# Freight Accident on Crescent Route



## MrEd (Jun 14, 2011)

A freight train struck a tractor trailer truck early Tuesday morning at an intersection on Battleground Avenue in Kings Mountain, officials said.

Officials have said little about the accident beyond confirming there was an accident. Cleveland County deputies said no one was injured in the accident, but information about what the train and the truck were carrying has not been released.

Officers are directing traffic around the scene of the accident and advising people to avoid the area.

...

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/28229390/detail.html


----------



## GaSteve (Jun 14, 2011)

MrEd said:


> A freight train struck a tractor trailer truck early Tuesday morning at an intersection on Battleground Avenue in Kings Mountain, officials said.
> 
> Officials have said little about the accident beyond confirming there was an accident. Cleveland County deputies said no one was injured in the accident, but information about what the train and the truck were carrying has not been released.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but other than being on NS track along the route of the Crescent, what does this have to do with the Crescent?


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 14, 2011)

GaSteve said:


> MrEd said:
> 
> 
> > A freight train struck a tractor trailer truck early Tuesday morning at an intersection on Battleground Avenue in Kings Mountain, officials said.
> ...




That's why I moved it and changed the title.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 14, 2011)

GaSteve said:


> MrEd said:
> 
> 
> > A freight train struck a tractor trailer truck early Tuesday morning at an intersection on Battleground Avenue in Kings Mountain, officials said.
> ...



I am thinking the concern is that it might have made the Crescent late. However checking its arrival this morning in ATL and the northbound arrival in WAS seems like both Crescents last night passed through before the accident happened.

I looked at an old Southern RR timetable, which shows ALL the towns and find that Kings Mountain is between Charlotte and Spartanburg.


----------

